# Broken Habitation Step



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

We downsized our Bessie E495 for a Swift Lifestyle 622 in April this year. It is back at the Dealer for warranty work, the most serious being the failure of the habitation step to retract. Apparently the retracting mechanism is broken and they are waiting for replacement!

Put a post on Facebook Swift Owners page regarding the step and it seems that we are not the only ones to have had this problem and one owner has even been told by their dealer that it is a common problem!!!!!!!

I am worried that once fixed the step may fail again when out of Warranty. Swift has the worst customer service record I have ever come across and not sure how to go about it, but need to get a letter on record to them on this subject, and to someone in the Organisation who will take note!

Wondering if anyone else out there has encountered similar problem and I am also wondering if Swift using lighter metals. Step definitely does not look as strong as double step on our Bessie.

Regards
Haggis


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If it is a common problem I wonder what the cause is.What is being said on the Swift forum.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most electric steps do have a wind/push in mech in case the electrics go for some reason, I'd be looking at posts about it.


----------

